# HBO Go and Comcast - yes there are prior threads



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Is there any chance / avenue to get Comcast to agree to authorize the HBO Go app?

A number of other members have commented on this but its been (I believe) a year plus since there have been any comments on this. And maybe that is my answer - it is never going to happen.

Its just super annoying to not be able to access it via the TiVo interface.

Thank you


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It is up to Comcast, so you'll need to put the pressure on them. The content works for me today with the xfinity app, and it is found with a OnePass, though not always the HD version.

Considering TiVo just filed suit against Comcast, it seems a stretch that Comcast would put in the investment to change the status quo.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> It is up to Comcast, so you'll need to put the pressure on them. The content works for me today with the xfinity app, and it is found with a OnePass, though not always the HD version.
> 
> Considering TiVo just filed suit against Comcast, it seems a stretch that Comcast would put in the investment to change the status quo.


Well, I agree with you that Comcast probably isn't too likely to throw any bones in TiVo's direction these days. But there's really next-to-nothing that Comcast would need to do on their end to let the HBO Go app on TiVo be used by their customers. They'd need to tell HBO, "Hey, add your HBO Go app for TiVo to your existing list of apps (which include the HBO Go apps for Apple TV, Roku, Fire TV, iOS, and Android) that can authenticate with our servers, using the same protocols." Seriously, I don't think there's anything more to it than that. Comcast might say that they need to be able to support their customers if they have questions about authenticated apps on different platforms but, honestly, who goes to their cable company with questions about how to use HBO Go?

The bottom line is that Comcast (like other cable companies) likes playing games about which platforms/companies they will support and which ones they won't. So if you want to use apps that require a cable log-in from Comcast, forget about doing that on Android TV or TiVo devices.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

CTLesq said:


> Is there any chance / avenue to get Comcast to agree to authorize the HBO Go app?
> 
> A number of other members have commented on this but its been (I believe) a year plus since there have been any comments on this. And maybe that is my answer - it is never going to happen.
> 
> Its just super annoying to not be able to access it via the TiVo interface.


Unlikely, just search for the movie/show on the TiVo and play through Comcast VOD.

Scott


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

HBO Go has a much larger library than standard on demand offerings.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

fyodor said:


> HBO Go has a much larger library than standard on demand offerings.


I believe the Comcast HBO VOD has everything that's available in HBO Go (based on other posts here and at least some older shows that I was looking for). You have an example of something I could search for?

Scott


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

fyodor said:


> HBO Go has a much larger library than standard on demand offerings.


Not true in our area, the ancient XOD interface has everything. There is no real need for the HBO Go app on Comcast here as long as you can put up with simple menus and searches that don't always work right.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

I appreciate the responses and the suggestion of the Comcast VOD as a work around. My only observation wrt to that work around is the HBO Go interface is much cleaner and easier to use. Yes, if it works it works, however, the comcast DVR also does work but we prefer the more elegant TiVo solution. 

I do appreciate the comments.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

CTLesq said:


> I appreciate the responses and the suggestion of the Comcast VOD as a work around. My only observation wrt to that work around is the HBO Go interface is much cleaner and easier to use. Yes, if it works it works, however, the comcast DVR also does work but we prefer the more elegant TiVo solution.


As I mentioned above, you don't need to use the Comcast VOD menu interface if you just search for what you want with TiVo's search and then select to watch it through Comcast VOD.

Scott


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> I believe the Comcast HBO VOD has everything that's available in HBO Go (based on other posts here and at least some older shows that I was looking for). You have an example of something I could search for?
> 
> Scott


I haven't had Comcast VoD for a while, but my recollection is that when I had it, it only had relatively recent HBO shows and currently playing movies. Whereas HBO Go has older shows and a much larger library of movies. If it's your current experience that they do have everything, then I assume it must have changed.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

It has changed, XOD has everything.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

As far as I know, hbo pushed all systems to have everything and all the major ones do.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

fyodor said:


> haven't had Comcast VoD for a while, but my recollection is that when I had it, it only had relatively recent HBO shows and currently playing movies. Whereas HBO Go has older shows and a much larger library of movies. If it's your current experience that they do have everything, then I assume it must have changed.


I couldn't speak to before October 2015 as that's when we got our Roamio Pro which has access to Comcast VoD, but it's had the full content for over 2 years here. 

Scott


----------



## wcaspe (Sep 17, 2004)

In fairness to Tivo, I have this issue with any of my HBO to Go applications and steaming devices. This is a Comcast problem.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Well yeah we know that, but in Tivo's case XOD is a full workaround.


----------



## schwaggy (Feb 11, 2007)

I just called Comcrap to voice my concern that the HBO Go app is not enabled. They tried telling me again, that it's a technical limitation and they can't do it. I reminded them that every other cable provider in the nation has it available for TiVo. The HBO Go app is soooo much cleaner and easier to use over the VOD interface on XFinity. It's 15+ button presses to watch any show in there, and you can't save anything thus forcing you to the same number of menus the next time you want to watch a show. I wish we had some competition, I would jump from Xfinity in a heartbeat.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

schwaggy said:


> TiVo. The HBO Go app is soooo much cleaner and easier to use over the VOD interface on XFinity. It's 15+ button presses to watch any show in there, and you can't save anything thus forcing you to the same number of menus the next time you want to watch a show. I wish we had some competition, I would jump from Xfinity in a heartbeat.


Any reason you aren't using TiVo search to find the show and play it from Comcast VOD?

Scott


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

My understanding is that there is some kind of license/revenue issue where they get a bigger piece of the pie from using their gateway vs. HBO Go. That's why it's enabled on devices (Roku/ATV/etc) where they don't have a comcast VOD application. As much as it pains me to accuse a Comcast employee of saying something untrue, I think that he may have done so.


----------

